# Monster Trek



## Iverider (Sep 29, 2014)

So I'm not a huge "Road Bike" Fan, but I've always loved the look of vintage lugged steel. At some point I came across a Trek something or other frame which I think is a 1982 412. It only had an Ishiwata 022 sticker on it and was a sort of metallic light blue. I assembled it with the intent of eventually making it into more of a cyclocross style country cruiser that I could hit fire roads and things slightly more challenging than smooth pavement. The bike is still not quite finished as I need to add the leather grips I still need to cut from a leather jacket I have that matches the Brooks Flyer saddle and a custom badge I plan to etch or cut out from Brass and maybe a splash of copper or silver.






Add a Surly Crosscheck fork with V-brake mounts



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Strip everything of paint or powder. Spray Gasket Remover made this quite easy.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr







Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Hit it with the scotchbrite pad on the drill



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider (Sep 29, 2014)

Toe Straps were gross and they didn't match so...



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

And the rear brakes needed to be a little beefier than the caliper road brakes that it was equipped with when it was new.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider (Sep 29, 2014)

From there...it just needed to be assembled! Oh, and I treated the bare steel with Boeshield T9 No more paint chips from gravel! Just spray it down every 6 months or so. Still have plans for racks and need to mount the alloy fenders I have for it. 



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr







Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Oct 6, 2014)

Awesome build.  Dig the arabesque group.  Anything filet brazed with canti mounts is a killer find.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 6, 2014)

Super nice build! I have a soft spot for old reynolds and Columbus luged frame roadies!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Very nicely done.... didn't realize you were so handy!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice work and great restoration.  Nice components, also.  The Shimano 600 EX Arabesque FD is my all-time favorite front derailleur, and still using mine with a granny step of 26T to 42T (16-tooth step on a cyclotouriste triple) - it works great.  Lift is designed into the derailleur cage.

It works every bit as well as my new Ultegra CX-70 FD (making the jump from 25T to 42T on a compact double) - thought this is a great derailleur, too.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 28, 2016)

I sold this to a friend of mine and still see it from time to time. He just bought an Arabesque crank to put on it. It's got a nice "patina" to it now. He's supposed to tear it all down and get back to me for polishing and sealing. I'll post some update photos sometime.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2016)

adding the Arabesque crank is a nice touch, but note there's a good market for the Sugino touring crank he removed.
The Mighty Tour was a clone of Campy Strada touring triple.
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=ef5e47c4-6886-43e8-a339-1d214fb35e34 
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=1546ca43-912f-46d0-aaed-d53047587135
The modern version of the Mighty Tour crank sells for $300.

My Sugino Mighty Comp went 25,000 mi on my Raleigh and has a 2nd life on my daughter's Fuji


----------



## Iverider (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm not sure what the Sugino crank on there is, but it wasn't anything too crazy. He's well versed in that era of bicycle (moreso than I) I just liked the look and function of the Arabesque, although my first time out I had a miss shift on the front derailleur and tore it apart where the screw holds the two sides of the cages together (while a car was passing) Rath


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2016)

no worries there, bro - the freaking Arabesque shifters are gorgeous and it makes sense for him to complement it with the Arabesque crank
Just pointing out Sugino cranks are not scrap...


----------



## Iverider (Apr 29, 2016)

That's why I was good with using it!  I think he got a great deal on the Arabesque Crank which is the only reason to upgrade it on this bike!


----------

